

Collocations in Wikipedia - terms occurring frequently together - tbull007
http://matpalm.com/blog/2011/10/22/collocations_1/

======
tbull007
I love these posts by Matt - big data exploration and statistics for nothing
more than the joy of it. Great stuff! In this one Matt explores terms that
frequently occur together like "Darth Vader".

